# theres always one



## gecko-mad (Jul 2, 2009)

well someone has once again put up a wanted add for exotics.
wtb corn snake
its at petlink
theres always one, anyone know any others?


----------



## hodges (Jul 2, 2009)

Who cares ?


----------



## falconboy (Jul 2, 2009)

Its probably the same 12yr old victorian boy who sent me a PM asking me if I keep exotics and will I sell one. 

It can only get worse with school holidays coming up.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Jul 2, 2009)

hodges said:


> who cares ?


 

write on who really dose care


----------



## Andrais (Feb 21, 2010)

there will always be adds selling and wanting exotics, some fake, some real. In the end of the day everyone has lost interest in all this cuffufle, its really not worth it anymore. its the same old same old story, they never change...


----------



## phillthediamond (Feb 23, 2010)

personally i think the people who place the adds need a bit more sence. we should locate were the add came from beat the**** out of them and destory the exotics. however in saying that does anyone know someone who can get eyelash vipers?? lol jj.


----------



## schizmz (Feb 23, 2010)

eyelash vipers... droool.:lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 24, 2010)

Id love eyelash vipers..


----------

